# Electic meat grinders



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, in advance, for your suggestions

I have a couple hand crank meat grinders.

They're ok but I'm getting a little lazy in my old age.
And these take a while to grind.

I don't grind a lot of meat.
Right now, 30# of bologna and 10-15# sausage.
But, that could go up.

Anywhere from 5-15# at any one time so I don't need a big professional model.
Probably under $100.
Anyone have one they like?

Walmart has this one.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prago-West...inder/14321012

Amazon has a bunch
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_...nid=2470954011

What horsepower/wattage


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Here's the one I ended up getting.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1.

Mostly good reviews

I was hoping to pick something up locally butI don't have a lot of shopping choices here.
I went to Walmart, Big Lots, Tractor Supply and Ace Hardware and Trader Horn.

They were either out or no longer carry meat grinders


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have this one: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/guide-gear-350w-electric-meat-grinder?a=826630

$60 We are happy with it. We have used it for 3 yrs now, so it has ground up 4 deer and still going strong. I've also ground up ham for ham salad, cranberries and oranges for relish and cumbers for relish.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought a LEM #8... I grind about what you do. 

You can buy a grinder for under $100, but you're gonna get what you pay for.... 

I shopped long and hard and read a ton of reviews on grinders before I went with the LEM...

I like to only buy something once.. I read of too many people buying cheap grinders to go out soon and buy another...

Parts was another big issue. You can buy every single part for a LEM, and they are a decent company that should be around for a lot of years making parts a non issue... At least, a lot better chance of it than with most other consumer grade grinder manufacturers..


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I agree but that's what I had to spend.
It won't take me long to find out how it works.
If not, back to Amazon it goes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd go with the Weston from Walamrt then... It's going to be the safest bet over some of the no names.. Weston has decent customer support..


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

My Walmart didn't have any of any kind.

I looked at the Weston and if I could have easily found one. that's the one I would have gotten.

Although I seldom buy extended warranties, I did get 3 years for $7.

Northern Tools is the supplier for the one I got.
My limited experience is their customer support is pretty good
We'll know in a week


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

a few tips learned from my grandmother's old electric grinder:

look for one with minimal moving parts and the longest warranty.

The fewer the parts, the less chance for something breaking, and less work cleaning. meat can easily get stuck in little nooks and crannies and cause contamination.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I just got the grinder this afternoon.
Hope to give it a whirl Thursday.

Won't take long to find out id it's a keeper or loser


----------



## Beest (Nov 7, 2014)

The issue with a short trial is the grinder will last that long. It will work. We had one from Walmart. Worked great. Until it didn't. After a few uses the plastic gears that drive the business stripped out. We used it once a week minimum to grind organ meat for dog food. And a few times a year extra. After that stripped we got the cheapest LEM they had. No attachments available and a smaller size. It works great! Runs smoother, grinds faster and is quieter. Only regret is that we didn't save up a bit more and get the smallest one that can take attachments.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> I bought a LEM #8... I grind about what you do.
> 
> You can buy a grinder for under $100, but you're gonna get what you pay for....
> 
> ...


I went LEM for the same reasons , quality , parts availability , I looked hard at the Cabelas grinder and heard very good things about them but found it looked like they had changed suppliers at some point and figured they may again at some point 

LEM looked to have parts for even their older models and that they seemed to be interchangeable heads that they had kept one style of mount

I have the LEM big bite #12 and like it very much 

I tried other cheap ones first 

There are big box store plastic case plastic gear underpowered units with aluminum or even plastic grinder bodies these work for a bit then break 

if you have a kitchen aid mixer their meat grinder attachment held up a long time but was SLOW 

and then there are stainless steel grinders that are commercial quality with good stainless steel grinder bodies and augers , replacable plates and cutters they tend to be size #8 #12 #22 #32

the #12 is supposed to do 6-10 pounds a minute , that sort of depends what plat you have on but it will do a hole deer in minutes if you have all the meat chunked and ready, and the "big bite" refers to the auger LEM has what they call "big bite" augers in their newer models that take larger pieces of meat and push it into the cutter just a bit faster

it came down to buying a 60-70 dollar department store grinder just to have it break after a few deer or the tediousness of the kitchen aid with it's tiny tray 

if I took all the money I spent on cheapies before I bought my LEM It would have almost paid for the LEM If I added in my time farting around with the little ones , I would have been way ahead to buy the #12 LEM first


----------

